# Coffee Bean Shop .co.uk delivery times



## shuggyboy24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi folks

Having recently purchased a new gaggia baby dose, (incidentally which is great) i decided to place an order with: Coffee Bean Shop .co.uk. The order was well over 10 days ago and stated to have been dispatched on tuesday, I have tried to contact company via phone, but no response, has anyone used this comany before?

Looks like maybe i have should have used Has Bean!

Or am i impatient to get my new beans?









Thoughts?

shuggy


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have ordered twice from Has Bean and both times I received my beans the day after they were shipped, so I would also be a bit concerned at

a) the time

b) being unable to contact them

but lets see if anyone here has had any previous experience with that shop. I have looked at their site a few times and they look the business but so far it doesn't sound good.

Glenn has quite a few contacts maybe he knows someone in the company or close to the company.

HLA91


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Shuggy

Coffee Bean Shop are usually extremely good at dispatching quickly.

Try emailing FAO: Liz on [email protected]

If you get no joy please PM me and I will try calling her for you.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

There you go what did I say, the font of all knowledge.


----------



## Clairebear (Aug 23, 2010)

I bought from them about 10 days ago (ordered over the phone as I wanted my beans ground for 2 different brewing methods, phone was answered quickly) and my coffee was here the next morning. Hope you get it sorted, the lady I spoke to was very pleasant over the phone.


----------



## shuggyboy24 (Jun 29, 2010)

thanks for the replies:drink:, guess somethings went well amiss then! ive emailed the company and if no joy will call late monday.









thanks again

shuggy


----------



## shuggyboy24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Quick update!

Coffee was delivered this am by royal mail to my mothers address will pick up later;-), have to say Liz from Coffee Bean Shop Uk had in the interim replied by email giving myself an update on my order. Again appears Royal Mail were the culprits here, they are increasingly getting worse :-(.

Shuggy


----------



## Clairebear (Aug 23, 2010)

Shame you had to wait so long but good you will now have your coffee, Royal Mail can be great and get things to their destination really quickly or take ages.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well here is a test for royal mail, I have ordered twice from Has Bean and both times the beans arrived day after dispatch.

I have just ordered some more beans and in a separate order a V60 Cone with server & Paper filters. Both orders were shipped today so lets see if they both arrive tomorrow.


----------

